# Nothing :'(



## cmbajr (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm dry... Please brag about your smoke while I sit in my sobriety..


----------



## FASTGLH (Oct 18, 2012)

that sucks if your local we would blaze


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 18, 2012)

Im dry too. Had a good week but been dry a few days now.


----------



## FASTGLH (Oct 18, 2012)

Smoken a fat 1 for ya guy


----------



## alanboy420 (Oct 18, 2012)

let me brag.....i picked up some white ice at mr. nice guys becuase that was one of the heavy sativas they have and than my friend wanted hash so we got full melt og kush and blue dream hash 4 grams of it and a gram of super stable BHO because it was made from straight bud from The Hash Ford Compassion Club. and since im so good friends with them i got to pick out a bud from any jar and grabed a decent nug of afgoo blue super frosty shit...arrived home safely and smoked our brains out not to mention my friend had a qp of some fine southern oregon kush but he only had that much because he just picked it up but for special reasons anyways that was last night just a daily thing of weed adventures. peace out


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 18, 2012)

FASTGLH said:


> that sucks if your local we would blaze


I like you already!


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 18, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Im dry too. Had a good week but been dry a few days now.


Ill be dry for about a week or so cuz that's when my gnu gets stocked back up.. I hope he gets his lemon kush and train wreck this time  yum!


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 18, 2012)

alanboy420 said:


> let me brag.....i picked up some white ice at mr. nice guys becuase that was one of the heavy sativas they have and than my friend wanted hash so we got full melt og kush and blue dream hash 4 grams of it and a gram of super stable BHO because it was made from straight bud from The Hash Ford Compassion Club. and since im so good friends with them i got to pick out a bud from any jar and grabed a decent nug of afgoo blue super frosty shit...arrived home safely and smoked our brains out not to mention my friend had a qp of some fine southern oregon kush but he only had that much because he just picked it up but for special reasons anyways that was last night just a daily thing of weed adventures. peace out


:'( my weed adventures consist of calling 10 people hearing that they don't know where to score any cuz everyone's dry.


----------



## Atomized (Oct 18, 2012)

So in northwest Florida anybody got sum thing to smoke hit me up I will return the flavor when I get good. Lmbo pleeeease


----------



## alanboy420 (Oct 18, 2012)

its okay bro ive been in this for 5 years now took me a while to get here. just stay strong,


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 18, 2012)

cmbajr said:


> Ill be dry for about a week or so cuz that's when my gnu gets stocked back up.. I hope he gets his lemon kush and train wreck this time  yum!


Where you at? Lol... 
I ask cuz my buddy back home (recently moved) got me both Lemon kush AND trainwreck?! 
Both were tasty and mind bending.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 21, 2012)

cmbajr said:


> :'( my weed adventures consist of calling 10 people hearing that they don't know where to score any cuz everyone's dry.


Damn it was like that when I lived in MD. You could get just about anything else other than herb which was so fucked up. 

Then I came out to the west coast and it's more common to smell herb being smoked in public than tobacco.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 21, 2012)

Some Super Silver Haze I finally chopped. 13 weeks flowering and was still growing more so . . . .. Next up - White Widow Auto. And she's a big one. 39" and just started flowering. Under a 1000HPS


----------



## wanabe (Oct 21, 2012)

thats crazy in cali i go to liquor stores and 3-5 ppl come up to me saying gram 4 5


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 3, 2012)

I was dry for a little while, 3 guys who I used to get my stuff from all got nicked and went down for possession with intent to supply as well as cultivation. Was a bad time as I am good friends with all of them, they were the only people I would go to because I knew it was good stuff and I wasn't getting ripped off. Unlike now where I'm buying 1.4g for £20... Fuck British cannabis laws!


----------

